# Wonder Woman 1984: Neuer Trailer mit Cheetah und Max Lord veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Wonder Woman 1984: Neuer Trailer mit Cheetah und Max Lord veröffentlicht* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wonder Woman 1984: Neuer Trailer mit Cheetah und Max Lord veröffentlicht*


----------



## Cobar (26. August 2020)

Habe ich das gerade wirklich richtig gesehen?
Sie schwingt sich mit ihrem Lasso zuert an Blitzen und dann an Wolken entlang wie Spider-Man?
Blitzen? und Wolken?
Bitte DC, lasst sie doch einfach fliegen und bringt nicht so einen Schwachsinn...


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. August 2020)

Wird Wonder Woman da am Ende zu Hawkgirl?


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2020)

Oh die Tricks sehen aber toll aus


----------



## Lotto (26. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Habe ich das gerade wirklich richtig gesehen?
> Sie schwingt sich mit ihrem Lasso zuert an Blitzen und dann an Wolken entlang wie Spider-Man?
> Blitzen? und Wolken?
> Bitte DC, lasst sie doch einfach fliegen und bringt nicht so einen Schwachsinn...



Sich bei nem Superhelden-Film drüber aufzuregen, dass gewisse Dinge aus naturwissenschaftlicher Sicht "nicht erklärbar" sind ist denk ich vergeudete Lebenszeit.
Es liegt nunmal im Genre, dass es dort nicht real zugeht. Übrigens ist auch das Lasso keins aus dem Westernshop.


----------

